# Skinning Squirrels



## Nate King (Feb 10, 2007)

How do you skin out the feet on a squirrel???


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

cut off his feet and act like ur takin off a pair of little pants


----------



## Nate King (Feb 10, 2007)

:roll: :roll: thanx fordman i'll try that


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you people actually hunt squirrels? I've been know to blow a few out of a tree every now and again but I've never actually went out "hunting" them. Oh yeah, sure when I was a kid, but not recently. It must be a "southern thing" or something. I do remember skinning one when I was a kid. It looked so much like a rat that I fed it to the cats.

I really just wanted to post on the Squirrel Hunting page. I think this is the only one I hadn't posted on yet. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I would say that squirrel hunting is nation-wide, not just Southern. Across the entire range of Fox and Gray Squirrels, they are hunted. That includes the Midwest too. They just tend to be more popular in states with higher populations and a tradition of hunting squirrels. My parents are from Missouri and I grew up in Virginia, both strong squirrel hunting states. Where I went to college in Maine, it is growing in popularity due to the range expansion of gray squirrels. There are some folks here in South Dakota that hunt them too besides me. Squirrel meat is very good to eat. Let's not forget the folks who like to hunt squirrels on the West Coast and the State of Arizona which claims to be "The Squirrel Hunting Capital of the West" (Abert's Squirrel).


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well i live in louisiana and there isnt to many things more satisfying than calling in a big fox squirrel from 100 yards away. and the meat is one of the tastiest around.


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

Besides deer hunting, squirrel hunting is my next favorite. Squirrel may be my favorite meat, tame or wild. I'm from Ohio. I have a friend I correspond with in England who is a traditional muzzle loader hunter. Squirrels there, are considered pests and not a game animal, so you can shoot them anytime, like you can ground-hogs or coyotes in Ohio. LAtrapper, do you hunt nutria down there? I'd never even heard of one until I saw an episode of cops where a special group in the police force went out and shot them at night.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

bigboresonly said:


> Besides deer hunting, squirrel hunting is my next favorite.


Same here, except squirrel goes right behind coyote... I love to hunt squirrels and rabbits. If I want to go out in the woods for a relaxing, leasurely day, it's squirrels for me and my dad. We both love it. No big pressure of taking home a trophy buck, no full head to toe camo required, and small rimfire guns that aren't loud and don't want ot take my shoulder off. It's like hunting popcans in a way, but it's still one great time.

Anywho, I'd make a cut down the leg to about where the ankle is, maybe a bit above it. Then ya gotta peal away the hide and pull the foot skin off like they're socks that are stuck to the squirrels foot.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

squirrel hunting is really fun..... i will go just out side of fargo sometimes... if not i will head back home to mandan area.. nothing like dropping a rodent from a tree, and hearing him hit the ground with a satisfying thud


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont think its so much squirrel hunting but more when people go rabbit hunting and they see a squirell and shoot it for fun, at least around here


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

bigboresonly,

i saw that episode that would be a sweet job to have!


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

is there anything particular that you do with the skins? or just throw it in the trash.


----------



## SwampCat (Mar 9, 2006)

Use a pair of shears to cut through leg & neck bone, cut skin/flesh with knife. Much easier/clearer to slip-skin from waist over legs and front feet.
Shear pelvic bone and chest bone as well....


----------

